# the future of catalytic converters



## andy1987 (Jan 25, 2009)

good evening 

I work 5 years ago but unfortunately with catalytic converters work with an intermediary, then my profit is not complete. 

There are machines that are cutting-shaped cutter, but the price is high ($ 24,000). someone has a plan of how to build one or another type of machine can be more economical to use. 

I am also interested in the topic because of the price due to the global prices have fallen too much and is not the same gain someone knows how long prices rise again. 

have told me of a type of machine that can detect a rough platinum converter before cutting 

is that true? 

thank you very much for your time


----------

